# Some funny GSD pics I wanted to share!



## lkellen

Hope they make you smile like they did me! 












































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681

Im still laughing at the first one


----------



## lkellen

TommyB681 said:


> Im still laughing at the first one


Lol that's my favorite too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wink-_-wink

AWESOME!! I love when GSD photos are captioned ( there was a thread devoted to it at one time)! THanks for this def made me smile!!!!


----------



## lkellen

wink-_-wink said:


> AWESOME!! I love when GSD photos are captioned ( there was a thread devoted to it at one time)! THanks for this def made me smile!!!!


I'd love to see more captioned pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wink-_-wink

I'll caption some this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P

Aha! I love the first and the last  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlbjab08

i LOVE the property laws!!!


----------



## lkellen

Mrs.P said:


> Aha! I love the first and the last
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App





jlbjab08 said:


> i LOVE the property laws!!!



 I love finding pictures like these. It's like GSDs were just meant to be captioned on pictures


----------



## gmcwife1

jlbjab08 said:


> i LOVE the property laws!!!


Those are Nita's property laws  It never fails she will end up with all three bones under her chin. Silly Samoyed's just don't get that they can't walk away now that she has moved in with them


----------

